
What’s the Point of Moral Outrage? - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/opinion/sunday/whats-the-point-of-moral-outrage.html?ref=opinion
======
winter45
You think you are human; this paper seeks to disabuse you of that notion; its
unexamined premise is that you are (maybe) one step above reptilian.

